# Saving Flash Player files?



## annisarsha (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't know if this is possible but is there anyway to "save" a Flash Player video to my hard drive to play later, without having to be online? I don't use Firefox, Mozilla or any other browser; just what came w/my ISP software which I think is Microsoft Explorer. I tried right clicking on the video when I had it paused but it doesn't give me a "save as" option or anything like that. I saw another post on here about this and it indicated something having to do with accessing the file via my brower cache but I don't know how to do this!!! Please don't laugh!

Any help would be mucho appreciated-o!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Why not try Firefox---its free and you can install it with Internet Explorer. You will also need the extensions downloadhelper and the flash player flv.


----------



## annisarsha (Oct 26, 2005)

See this is where I get confused. Why do I need another browser? Do I HAVE to use MSN Explorer since it's through my ISP Verizon? And if I do go ahead and download Firefox, will this enable me to save videos as in my original question?


----------



## charles7514 (Mar 9, 2005)

No you don't have to use it, go ahead download Firefox and the extension downloadhelper, and a flash player.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You can use any browser you want, but Firefox is not only a great browser but will do what you want with your flash videos.


----------

